# On my fourth remote!



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone else had problems with the remote that is supplied with the 510? I'm now awaiting my fourth remote, The previous three have all developed a problem where the "SAT" button does not work if one if switching from, say, the TV button., usually after 3-4 months. I can get it to work if I press the SAT button on-off for about 15 minutes, it usually eventually lights up and I can then fully control the 510. I have had them replaced for free (I pay the $4.99 per month fee for the extra warrantee , whatever it is called). 

I asked Dish Tech Support if there is a known problem of this type, they said only with me! Yes, I do change the batteries!


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

stop just dropping the remote in the toliet that should help

Or simply stop abusing it.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I have never had a problem with my remotes for any of the 4 receivers I have had since joining Dish in 1999.


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

Before I got my 625, my 322 had a defective remote, but nothing like that... The batteries would be drained after 1-2 days.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I have had one (out of 3 during the last 4 years) of my 5xx remotes fail exactly as you describe. The Sat button slowly quit working, ie: over time I had to push down longer and harder or multiple pushes.

Fortunately, I kept the remote from one 510 reciever that failed and still have the remote from a mothballed 501, so I still have 2 that work.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

I am not abusing it but it does get used quite a bit. Glad I am not the only one that has noticed it. I would give up altogether and just use a replacement universal remote but I can't find one that supports the skip forward command.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, the skip forward is a MUST have!


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

obrienaj,

There are remotes that can learn the commands from other remotes. 
not the uber expensive ones, but simple ones where as long as you have the orginal you press the button on the orginal and then you can map it to a button on the universal.

A good example of this is http://www.remotecentral.com/vl710/index.html
for 60 dollars it great remote and only slightly more than a replacement Dishnet remote which in my manual states they cost 49.99


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

obrienaj said:


> I am not abusing it but it does get used quite a bit. Glad I am not the only one that has noticed it. I would give up altogether and just use a replacement universal remote but I can't find one that supports the skip forward command.


 The MX-500 from Bluedo.com for $83 skips forward just fine. Works great with Dish DVRs.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

stonecold said:


> obrienaj,
> 
> There are remotes that can learn the commands from other remotes.
> not the uber expensive ones, but simple ones where as long as you have the orginal you press the button on the orginal and then you can map it to a button on the universal.
> ...


$49.99 wow! My replacement arrived tday from Dish, since this is my fourth, I guess the $4.99 per month I pay is worth it!

Interestingly, the remote that arrived today is different from my three previous ones. This one requires a "key". I followed the instructions for which key will work on the 510. It did not work. I used a key for the "UHF Pro" instread and this worked.


----------



## ronfelder (Jan 10, 2006)

obrienaj said:


> Anyone else had problems with the remote that is supplied with the 510? I'm now awaiting my fourth remote, The previous three have all developed a problem where the "SAT" button does not work if one if switching from, say, the TV button., usually after 3-4 months. I can get it to work if I press the SAT button on-off for about 15 minutes, it usually eventually lights up and I can then fully control the 510. I have had them replaced for free (I pay the $4.99 per month fee for the extra warrantee , whatever it is called).
> 
> I asked Dish Tech Support if there is a known problem of this type, they said only with me! Yes, I do change the batteries!


The contacts are just a hard compound of some conductive material. All remotes that use buttons like this and that is all of them wear out in time. I've had to replace my 510's and 4900's remote once.

Ron


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

obrienaj said:


> The previous three have all developed a problem where the "SAT" button does not work if one if switching from, say, the TV button., usually after 3-4 months.


Where do you store your remote when it is not in use? I have a remote caddy that I don't use because it puts a whammy on the SAT button if I jam it in the slot.


----------

